

Occupy Wall Street Demands - lambtron
http://www.nydailynews.com/opinions/2011/10/06/2011-10-06_occupy_wall_street_protest_demands_outline_complete_and_complex_reforms_to_our_f.html

======
bitstream
The problem is these demands are being retroactively refined by every special
interest group along the spectrum.

What do the people on the ground really want? And who are they going to take
it from, to get it?

Actual demands I've heard from the group range from the whimsical: 100% free
tuition, ending all foreclosures, and ending the fed. To the more sensible:
lowering rates on tuition loans, long-term mortgage restructuring (to keep
people in their homes), and reapplying Glass-Steigal.

Without cohesive and unified demands, I don't see how this 'movement' will
achieve anything more than noise. Surely even 'occupiers' have jobs to attend?
(Did I just say, "let them eat cake"?)

~~~
lambtron
i agree. america's financial system has been relatively constant since the
1980s but only recently have received overwhelming criticism due to the
financial crisis and economic recession. when times were good, nobody
complains. these protestors are just unhappy with their current circumstances.
i admire their courage to voice their opinions but they need a clearer vision
and focus in order to enact any change.

